# How to improve my Plastisol transfers, I print them



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

K guys, 

Got into plastisol transfers. Had good success, made some misktakes, learned from them, feel that I offer a really great product, that is consistent with the big boys. 

I test every job with my Heat press, an old Insta, 16x20" beast. Every single time she produce good solid transfers. 

Enter a new client. Consistently complain about quality, have troubles pressing, etc. I just don't see it because they come out with no issues on my end. I have been to their shop, and played with their heat presses, {Stahls brand} and wow. Had a helluva time with them. I DID get them working but they were finicky, inconsistent, read the wrong temperature, and have hot and cold spots on the element. 

My question is this. They say that Stahls and transfer express are easy and they don't have issues with them. What can I do to make mine easier? 

My thoughts;

-I am using regular plastisol, no additives. 
-thin coat of emulsion on screens, Regular 1 coat each side. 
-proper curing, or "gelling" 
-Ryonet premium hot splits paper. 

Should I use additives? Is there such a thing? What do you guys find that works? I have transfer express ones and they look like there is a puff additive or something like it..

What about the powder? I have it, and use it when they ask for dark shirt transfers. Have you mixed it into the inks?

Thicker emulsion? lay down a thicker coat of ink? 

Transfer specific inks? How big of a difference do they make? If I lay down white under every colour, do the top inks have to be transfer specific ink? Or just regular plastisols?

What about transflex clear? I have some, its used as a first laydown coat, which will ease the paper to release the ink.... I think. 

Sorry for the randomness and questions, I am just interested on what you guys think is the best way to make top quality transfers...

Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

ffokazak said:


> I DID get them working but they were finicky, inconsistent, read the wrong temperature, and have hot and cold spots on the element.


I don't know that you can print a transfer to overcome temp issues. Adhesive powder may help as it lets you transfer at a lower temp. It's been 20 years (almost) since I printed transfers and all we used was straight, regular plastisol + powder and they worked fine on the Hix presses we used, 350 for around 8-10 seconds. Some of the F&M transfers press at 325.

Are they having problems with any particular color or is it all colors? What time/temp settings are you recommending? I've run into situations where I've had to drop the temp for white.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

They are having issues with most everything! haha

They are new to the industry, and for the first few weeks, they had their machine set at 320 degrees, which as I have discovered, was actually around 290 ish. {The digital readout is off by about 30 degrees }. 

I am pretty sure the problems are due to the quality of the heat press. {I have a heavy old school insta and it is seamless. I even got the client in to show him how much variation I can do on the machine, and still get great results....}

My issue is they say that the big boys transfers don't have issues.... 

I would be shi**y to have to buy all colours of ink i use in the transfer specific inks, but if I must I must. I was just wondering what the difference is.... If its just an additive that would be a lot easier.... 

I am going to use powder all the time now. Mixed into the ink, and on the last layer. I am also going to try some different papers. Could be the issue. 

Hope some more printers chime in! Thanks Wormil!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

ffokazak said:


> I am going to use powder all the time now. Mixed into the ink, and on the last layer.


Does that really help? I thought the powder was just suppose to be sprinkled on the ink so that it makes contact with the shirt.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

i will let cha know!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

We sprinkled the powder over finished transfers then knocked off the excess.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've had trouble with transfers splitting using powder adhesive....seems like they get brittle.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

ffokazak said:


> K guys,
> 
> Got into plastisol transfers. Had good success, made some misktakes, learned from them, feel that I offer a really great product, that is consistent with the big boys.
> 
> ...


 
FFokazak,
We use ink made for transfers and transfers only. If you can press them in your shop it might be their press. This is not uncommon for this to happen. If you need powder you should not mix it in the ink only on thetransfer after it is printed. I do not know why so many people use powder on their transfers, you should not have to. Good luck and call me if you like.
[email protected]DowlingGraphics.com


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

The powder should really only be used to help with adhesion on surfaces like nylon and such. It does not help with opacity on dark shirts. If you're doing transfers, then why not use transfer inks? Even if it's occasional production it the right thing for the job. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

